# PT for woman needed



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi, my girlfriend is looking for a personal trainer and we have seen a few in the London area however its very difficult to know if they are actually any good and due to the London cost of some these PT's, we are a bit wary of going ahead with them.

Can anyone recommend any good personal trainers in London especially in/near South West? Happy to even look at online PT's too.


----------



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

Im very old fashion probably but send my wife or gf or whatever to those are no no. Seen so many times how they flirt with customers behind husbands back why does she need a pt ? Or it will be a women?


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

what are you on about?

so are you saying PT's especially male PT's are only interested in flirting with female clients or not training or that woman are only wanting to go to PT's to flirt? Disappointing reply.

She would prefer a female PT and would consider online PT too.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Michelle Brannan, Sarah Bridges, Kimberly Anne Jones for one 2 one PT

An online coach is completely different, so which is it?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm offering PT at Ripped Gym Basildon, a little further out than London but honestly well worth the travel. 

I also offer online coaching, which some clients prefer to do if they're further away, and with the odd one-on-one session when they can travel to me.

Feel free to get in touch. My website is www.kvfit.com and gym is www.rippedgymbasildon.co.uk.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

needle said:


> what are you on about?
> 
> so are you saying PT's especially male PT's are only interested in flirting with female clients or not training or that woman are only wanting to go to PT's to flirt? Disappointing reply.
> 
> She would prefer a female PT and would consider online PT too.


I had a male PT who would sleep with pretty much every female client. He said it's inevitable, whether she's single, in a relationship, or married... when she's all hot and sweaty and a fit guy is pressing her leg down to stretch her, she feels something.

I thought he was BSing but he would point to girls in the gym, pull out his phone, and show me naked pictures of them.

He told me never to let my girlfriend have a male PT, or if I did, make sure he was gay. I believe that's good advice.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Kristina said:


> I'm offering PT at Ripped Gym Basildon, a little further out than London but honestly well worth the travel.
> 
> I also offer online coaching, which some clients prefer to do if they're further away, and with the odd one-on-one session when they can travel to me.
> 
> Feel free to get in touch. My website is www.kvfit.com and gym is www.rippedgymbasildon.co.uk.


Sorry Kristina forgot you did this now.

@needle Kristina would be a good call


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Sorry Kristina forgot you did this now.
> 
> @needle Kristina would be a good call


No worries hehe.. thanks!!


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

needle said:


> Hi, my girlfriend is looking for a personal trainer and we have seen a few in the London area however its very difficult to know if they are actually any good and due to the London cost of some these PT's, we are a bit wary of going ahead with them.
> 
> Can anyone recommend any good personal trainers in London especially in/near South West? Happy to even look at online PT's too.


Check out IFBB pro Lynsey Beattie, she's an excellent PT and does online coaching too.


----------

